
Smugglers in Mexico use camouflage ladder to cross border wall - DyslexicAtheist
https://eu.elpasotimes.com/story/news/2020/02/14/smugglers-in-mexico-use-camouflage-ladder-to-cross-border-wall/4760798002/
======
ToFab123
This is probably the most expected news I have read in a long time. Of course
a 20 foot well is creating a marked for 20 foot ladders. If this was Slashdot
I guess the comments would be "Nothing to see here. Move along"

